# were you emotionally and financial harmed by a prenuptial agreement



## neveragaingirl (Oct 5, 2012)

I would like to know if other people are experiencing divorce and are being emotionally and financially harmed by a prenuptial agreement.


----------



## neveragaingirl (Oct 5, 2012)

Is three anyone that has experienced emotional and financial devestation by a prenuptial argreement during divorce. Please, I would like to know your experience.


----------



## neveragaingirl (Oct 5, 2012)

I would like to know if anyone has been devastated by a prenuptial agreement during divorce. I would like to know your story which may help other people contemplating a prenuptial agreement being used for marriage. Others need to know how devastating it can be to a marriage when trust and money issues are the primary subject. Have they caused stress, negative thinking and a total breakdown of the marriage. Has it caused an imbalance in the marriage.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*Were you emotionally and financial harmed by a prenuptial agreement*

I don't see how one could be "emotionally" harmed by a pre-nuptial agreement since it's not a document that protects your "emotions."

:scratchhead:

Nonetheless, contrarily, "financially" I was screwed for NOT having a pre-nuptial agreement. I didn't get d!ck in my divorce. My exH kept filin motions then lifting them once I'd show up in court and on and on and I didn't have $ to keep playing these games w/ him. I signed over nearly everything over to him so we could end the bullsh!t. Our decree said I could keep my car (the one I bought and paid for by myself) which I always found funny. Do I think I shoulda gotten half? Yes. Do I care now? Not really. I am glad to be over with all that mess. He can have it on his consciensce how dirty he played. Methinks his next wife isn't going to make it so easy the next go-round.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I guess you dodn't like the answers in your other thread !


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

I could see someone being harmed by NOT having one....... A woman I know, husband died suddenly of massive heart attack, at age 42. He left her a 1 Million life insurance policy and a 350,000 home paid for.

If she remarries she SHOULD get a pre-nup, so no one can take advantage of her.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It isn't a harmful document if you're smart about what you're signing.Any document can be considered harmful if you just stupidly put your signature on the line without reviewing it first.
It's supposed to protect your assets and it's supposed to help a couple avoid the emotional issues of dividing things at the time of divorce when everyone is raw and upset.

I think pre-nups tend to get outdated during the longer marriages though and maybe there should be a review of assets and how they'll be distributed by doing a post nup agreement.


----------

